# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شیمی دهم کدوم استاد خوبه؟ جعفری؟ جبرئیلی؟ فرزانه؟ مصلایی؟

## Sh. Gg

به جز بابایی و اقاجانی بگین

----------


## keyvan_rt

بین جعفری و جبرئیلی با هر کدوم اوکی بودی پیش برو ... برا خوب بودن که همشون خوبن  :Yahoo (35): بستگی به خودت داره با کدوم راحت تر باشی

----------


## Sh. Gg

کدوم قوی ترن و کامل تر میگن؟

----------


## Sh. Gg

جبرئیلی ارزش دیدن داره؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> به جز بابایی و اقاجانی بگین


من بازرگانی و بابایی رو دیدم برای مفهوم و اینکه شیر فهم بشی بازرگانی خیلی خوبه شمرده درس میده البته برای بعضی جاها ارجاع میده بری کتابش رو بخونی 
دیروز از تلگرام استوکیومتری بابایی رو دیدم برای اولین بار بود فیلم ایشون رو میدیدم به معنای واقعی کلمه میتونم بگم پادشاه شیمی کنکور همین بابایی هستش امکان نداره از کلاسش خوشت نیاد یا نفهمی وحشتناک عالی تدریس میکنه یعنی پشمات میریزه از خفن بودنش
بین اینها هم نظری ندارم ولی در عجم چرا آقاجانی و بابایی رو گذاشتی بینش اینا میخوای امتحان کنی؟؟؟
به نظر من کسی که با بابیی نتونه شیمی بفهمه با هیشکی دیگه نمیتونه واقعا 
بشکن میزنه بابایی حال میکنی  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _Joseph_

> کدوم قوی ترن و کامل تر میگن؟


برو تلگرام جلسات پارسال بابایی رو گزاشتن استو کیومتری یا هر مبحث دیگه از بابایی رو بببین اگه ازش یاد نگرفتی شیمی رو ببوی و ببوس بزار کنار مشکل از خودته با هیشکی دیگه هم یاد نمیگیری :Yahoo (4): 
در ضمن من شیمی اقاجانی و بهمن بازرگانی رو هم دیدم امسال بابایی رو دیدم پشمام ریخت

----------


## Sh. Gg

بابایی و اقاجانی رو دارم میبینم
اونا دهم رو نمیگن الان

----------


## Mohamad_R

جعفری که تو همایش خوب و منسجم بود . به خصوص کتابم که داره میتونه بهتر باشه

----------


## Mohamad_R

> بابایی و اقاجانی رو دارم میبینم
> اونا دهم رو نمیگن الان




مختص دهم یا یازدهم میتونید از فراهانی کمک بگیرین . عین بابایی هستش و رفیقن باهم

----------


## Amirsh23

> مختص دهم یا یازدهم میتونید از فراهانی کمک بگیرین . عین بابایی هستش و رفیقن باهم


راست میگه . خیلی طرفدار داره و خیلی تعریف دیدم ازش و تو کامنتا همه میگفتن کاش برا کنکور و دوازدهمم تدریس میکرد خیلی فکر کردم اسمش یادم نمیومد که بگم تا اینکه گفتن ایشون

----------


## Sh. Gg

تل گرام نداره؟

----------


## Mobin.

> به جز بابایی و اقاجانی بگین


شیمی 99 که همه این معلما رو باهم میوردی سر جلسه زیر 1 ساعت نمیتونستن بزنن . اونم هنوز غلط نداشته باشن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Amirsh23

بازرگان برا یازدهم و دهم فکر کنم دوره ویدیویی هم داره میتونید استفاده کنید فقط افلاین بر روی پنل قرار میگیره جلسه به جلسه و آنلاین نیست

----------


## Falconeh

> من بازرگانی و بابایی رو دیدم برای مفهوم و اینکه شیر فهم بشی بازرگانی خیلی خوبه شمرده درس میده البته برای بعضی جاها ارجاع میده بری کتابش رو بخونی 
> دیروز از تلگرام استوکیومتری بابایی رو دیدم برای اولین بار بود فیلم ایشون رو میدیدم به معنای واقعی کلمه میتونم بگم پادشاه شیمی کنکور همین بابایی هستش امکان نداره از کلاسش خوشت نیاد یا نفهمی وحشتناک عالی تدریس میکنه یعنی پشمات میریزه از خفن بودنش
> بین اینها هم نظری ندارم ولی در عجم چرا آقاجانی و بابایی رو گذاشتی بینش اینا میخوای امتحان کنی؟؟؟
> به نظر من کسی که با بابیی نتونه شیمی بفهمه با هیشکی دیگه نمیتونه واقعا 
> بشکن میزنه بابایی حال میکنی


این موسسات کنکوری باید استخدامت کنن براشون تبلیغات کنی
اعتراف میکنم با خوندن پستت ترغیب شدم برم ویدیو هاشو ببینم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

> این موسسات کنکوری باید استخدامت کنن براشون تبلیغات کنی
> اعتراف میکنم با خوندن پستت ترغیب شدم برم ویدیو هاشو ببینم


واقعا برو ببین اگه مشکل داری خیلی جذاب و با اشراف عالی رو مباحث تدریس میکنه

----------


## Batman_sh

> به جز بابایی و اقاجانی بگین


*سلام اگه مشکلت توی مساله هاست مصلایی رو پیشنهاد میکنم.وقت خیلی زیادی برای مساله ها میذاره.هفته ای  یه جلسه اضافه فقط تست مساله قلم چی میزنه.که بخش عمده سوالات کنکور امسال هم مساله بود.*

----------


## House md

من به آقای جعفری خیلی مطمئنم.  البته من نظام قدیم بودم ولی خیلی با وجدان کاری بالا و با علم درس میدادن قطعا الانم همینه.

----------

